# Opinions Wanted- 17T Trolling motor mount



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Need some opinions on how I should navigate the mounting of my new Riptide i-pilot around the originally installed pop-up bow cleat and the bow light. As you can see in the pics, the quick release mounting puck just doesn't quite cover the hole in the deck from the cleat. Obviously once the motor plate is in place you don't see it but that wouldn't be water tight and of course ugly once removed for family days. I'm really not wanting to patch and refinish the entire cap at this time. I'm thinking of using a thinner but just a bit larger piece of starboard to seal down in place that will cover the hole and then thru-bolt the two. Anythoughts from you guys?


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen people mount the trolling motor on the side of the front deck of the 17t (kind of parallel to the side of the boat where the bow starts to angle towards the middle). It keeps it out of the way and you wouldn't have to deal with the cleat hole.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I'll do some test fitting. I'm discovering that if the narrow end of the puck isn't almost 100% perpendicular with the edge of the boat the leading most bolt hole is almost over the rubrail.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

You most likely have an aluminum backing plate under there that you can drill and tap rather than trying to through bolt it.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Assuming that you have access to the bottom side of that hole, I’d tape over it from underneath and pour it full of epoxy or polyester resin. Slap a bit of spare white paint from around the house on it and then mount your quick release puck. Not much work or expense.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Well as I mentioned before I was considering an additional piece of starboard to cover it, then however, i discovered this... New Battery Tender plug fits in if I mount it horizontally. Not ideal but saves from cutting an additional hole somewhere else. I just hate to butcher stuff.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

That is going to be trouble. Fix the hole correctly and then mount the motor.


----------



## jacques lemaire (Apr 17, 2018)

I had the same issue with my pathfinder while trying to mount a riptide trolling motor. I had an aluminum plate fabricated to cover the hole. I bolted the plate down and sealed it off from any water getting into the hole from under the plate. I also had the plate powder coated to match the deck. This might be a little over the top but it will fully fix the problem and allow you to mount the tolling motor in any position you want.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I did that same thing but with starboard. Water trial tomorrow! Thanks for your replies guys.


----------

